
78: I don't write tests because – podcast - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/78
======
variedthoughts
Roadblocks to writing tests, and what to do about it.

Some developers either don't write tests, or don't like writing tests. Why
not? I love writing tests. In this episode we examine lots of roadblocks to
testing, and start coming up with solutions for these.

